# Euro Tripper Feb 2nd, 2013 Photo Thread



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Post up what you took shots of:


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

Facebook album

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10101551687582491.2866544.5009288&type=1&l=7f72f287a3


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/weyerc/archives/date-taken/2013/02/02/


----------



## Kerryy (Oct 29, 2009)

Coverage from Automophile:

Here


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Canibeats event coverage is:

http://www.canibeat.com/2013/02/eurotripper2013/3/


----------



## emdrivesalot (May 5, 2016)

*Photos*

I've been looking for photos. Too bad these are years old! ;(


----------

